# Happy birthday, to the best husband in the world!



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

Yes, I know Biff already posted that, BUT... I registered on this board early in the week so that I could surprise him with this post!  LOL

So - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I hope you are around to leave those "stupid toy racecars" on my coffee table, dining room table and kitchen table for a LONG time to come!! (Well, not all three at once anymore, okay?)

I love you - you're the best!!

Lajuan :birthday2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is so cool! Chris (cjtamu) is a lucky man!

Happy Birthday bro! I think you owe Lajuan a night on the town!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Lol!*

Happy Birthday Chris! You have your own room now so NO need to display on the coffee table anymore!

Yep, It a WIN WIN. Can we say LOBSTER!

GOOD JOB Lajaun!!! 

Now can Chris come out and play?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Bday Chris and don't let her push you around. 2or 3 rc cars on the table sounds very resonable!!! Kinda like flowers or candles but useful also!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. I told y'all my wife was a lot of fun. Thanks sweetie. The only car on the table at this point is the RC10 Graphite, and that's just for show. What you don't know is that she and Alyssa also bought me a new rod and reel for my bday. Alyssa and I went and did a little fishing this morning. Thanks for the bday wishes fellas.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Happy B-day bro!


----------



## AHR43 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Best to your wife-she's great*

Hi cjtamu,

Happy Birthday my friend, and many more. Just think how many RCs you'll have when you're my age-63.

We're all fortunate we have spouses, children and significant others to support us in playing with these toys. Without their love and understanding, we'd be high and dry.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Happy B-Day Chris!!!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Happy late Birthday Chris, hope it was a good one


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy be-lated birthday Chris! Got a little busy this weekend helping my grandmother-in-law move down here and meant to post last night but was totally wiped out! 

Fishing sounds about good right now......glad it sounded like a good one!!

Happy B-day you old man! HA!

PD2


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Happy birthday Chris! You have a great wife, hang on to her.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

"My wife, I think I'll keep her". Ha ha ha ha ha. I can't remember what that was from, was it a SNL skit or something? Yeah, my wife is pretty okay for a girl. Now, if I could just get her to TRY an RC car on the track once I think she'd get hooked.


----------



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

cjtamu said:


> Now, if I could just get her to TRY an RC car on the track once I think she'd get hooked.


 
I keep telling you honey... I'll race a RC car right after you run a marathon :rotfl:

But, I'm glad you decided to keep me!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

But RC racing is fun and doesn't make your feet hurt. And when we get together we don't sit around and talk about our injuries and our surgeries like OOOOOOLD people.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris said he runs with you all the time, hmmm!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Glad it was a good one!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> "My wife, I think I'll keep her". Ha ha ha ha ha. I can't remember what that was from, was it a SNL skit or something? Yeah, my wife is pretty okay for a girl. Now, if I could just get her to TRY an RC car on the track once I think she'd get hooked.


Rodney Dangerfield......."Take my wife.......no really, take her! Nah, I think I'll keep her. I need someone to take the garbage out." hahahahaha That may not be the reference you were shooting for, but that was what came to mind. The old Rodney one-liners.

PD2


----------



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

madf1man said:


> Chris said he runs with you all the time, hmmm!


 Well, madf1man, I'm sitting here trying to think of a word that rhymes with run that you might have misunderstood my husband to have said he does with me. So far, no words come to mind. :headknock Maybe he said he funs with me? But since he doesn't run unless something is chasing him... well, let's just say it's been a while!!:rotfl: 
So the challenge is out there, and you guys will see me race after I see Chris run :walkingsmAnd not to the fridge, honey!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If God intended for mankind to keep running, he would have never given us the ability to invent the bicycle. Monkey is to biped with no tail as running biped with no tail is to cyclist.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Maybe it was runs from you?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Hey now. I am running too.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oops, I just had a phone conversation with my wife. Sorry sweetie, I was definitely not comparing you to a monkey. It was more a global comparison of runners in general and their rank in the evolutionary scale. Definitely above a monkey, but below a cyclist. Just something about having to learn to use a mechanical lever that confounds the average runner. Let's face it, all they're reeeeally doing is putting one foot in front of the other at a rapid pace. Which means that most bipeds have mastered the basics of their "sport" at an age of b/w 10 to 14 months.And I know, runners will counter and say that they're involved in the purest form of "athletics", no tools required. But if they were really interested in purity, then they would all run barefoot and wearing only a fig leaf. Which, BTW, I am staunchly "FOR" in the case of many female runners. Just remember when you read this I love you and this is all just for fun. Which I had a great deal of writing this. Ha ha ha ha ha.

Trey, I would never run from my wife. She would catch me in a heartbeat. She's younger, faster, better looking, and in much better shape than I am. In fact, the only thing at all wrong with her is her severe lack of judgment. After all, she married me didn't she?


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Words.*

It's Getting Deep in here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just ran! To the fridge for some cold refreshment!


----------



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> I just ran! To the fridge for some cold refreshment!


 Chris says you should get some popcorn, too:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

racerwife said:


> Chris says you should get some popcorn, too:cheers:


.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

racerwife said:


> Chris says you should get some popcorn, too:cheers:


I had to come back Lajuan. You are VERY cool and we hope you stick around after the Chris's Birthday thing!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> I had to come back Lajuan. You are VERY cool and we hope you stick around after the Chris's Birthday thing!


Speak of which, hasn't that day gone by yet?? GEEZ! He's got to be every bit of 42 1/2 now! LOL!

Just kidding Chris! You don't look more than 3 days over 42!

PD2


----------



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

Gary said:


> I had to come back Lajuan. You are VERY cool and we hope you stick around after the Chris's Birthday thing!


 Thanks, Biff! I had planned to log on to find Gofaster to invite him (and Todd) to a little surprise gathering, and then once more to wish Chris a happy birthday. Well... Chris keeps calling and asking me if I've checked the 2cool website lately, so I've probably been on this website almost as much as coolrunning!! Thanks for the welcome. Just so you guys can all have a little snicker... on the way to Pearland this morning, Chris started explaining something about dragsters... I told him. "I don't think you have any idea just how much I know about dragsters! You can't imagine how much I had to read to find a post that sounded like Ron (Gofaster!)" Hee hee, the explanation stopped!


----------



## racerwife (Sep 26, 2006)

PD2 said:


> Speak of which, hasn't that day gone by yet?? GEEZ! He's got to be every bit of 42 1/2 now! LOL!
> 
> Just kidding Chris! You don't look more than 3 days over 42!
> 
> PD2


 You're just jealous, Paul! :tongue:


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

racerwife said:


> You're just jealous, Paul! :tongue:


You're darn right! I'm just too young to feel this darn old!

PD2


----------

